# Dead-on coffin blind



## JLP (Dec 3, 2013)

I've been looking for these but can't find anyone that has them. Anyone know where I can pick one up. I looked at LBLB but I don't think they carry them anymore. Any help would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## bknichols8 (Nov 18, 2014)

I saw an ad the other day on KSL while I was browsing. Here is the link: http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=32486289&cat=&lpid=&search=duck blind&ad_cid=12

Got mine a few years ago, they are killer.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

I have 3 coffins.... They Are not dead-on ones but coffins none the less. 25 bucks a piece...


----------



## JLP (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks that's what I have was looking for. Stuckduck post some pic or PM me


----------

